# VIP722 hardware questions



## mcf57 (Oct 8, 2007)

I am possibly interested in subscribing to DISH Network's new HD only programming ($29.99/month) and also getting the DISH VIP722 receiver to view it on.

I examined the brochure online and had a question about some of its outputs on the back of the unit. There is a yellow color output titled "home distribution (ch21-69 OUT)". What exactly is this output used for? From the description, it seems like it has something to do with the TV2 output function. I am assuming the description of "1 Agile modulated coaxial output to distribute programming to a remote TV location" is referring to this output. If so, why is it saying "ch21-69"? I'm a little confused by that cause I thought a receiver's output is normally set for ch3 or 4. Or is it just giving you more options to put the TV on?

Would it be possible to run the HD only programming from the VIP722 to a 2nd standard definition TV in another room with these 2nd set of outputs via the coaxial connection? I realize it would be down converted, but just wondering.

Also, I plan to keep my basic cable tv lineup too (ch2-75). What is the best way to integrate my regular cable tv with this DISH HD programming via the VIP722 receiver?


----------



## mfabel (Jan 3, 2008)

The ooutput you describe is used to send programming from the 722 in SD to a second TV. You can select what channel it broadcasts on between 21 and 69. You cannot have it broadcast to ch 3 or 4. 

Yes, you can send downconverted HD channels to the remote TV2 via the coax. You can also watch programs recorded on your DVR. It is really a great setup.

Someone else is going to have to comment about keeping cable. I have no experience there.


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm looking at the back of the VIP722 again and am wondering if you can maybe use the coaxial input labeled "over the air antenna", but connect standard cable (ch2-75) to it. Or is this strictly for UHF channels and intended for getting your local channels in HD using some sort of rabbit ears setup?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You can not connect a cable feed to it. It will only handle digital broadcasts. The receiver has only an ATSC tuner for digital stations. It does not have an NTSC or QAM tuner.


----------



## mrzeld (Feb 14, 2008)

the home distribution output will also send out a signal for TV1 (as well as TV2) over the coax line. each TV will be on a different channel. so on your 2nd TV, you just switch channels to view either TV1 or TV2. useful if the normal TV you use is recording something and you would like to watch something else live. you can also use splitters/combiners to combine all the coax outputs of all your receivers (i have a 625 and a 722) so that you can view any of them on any tv just by changing the channel. very cool.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

mrzeld said:


> the home distribution output will also send out a signal for TV1 (as well as TV2) over the coax line. each TV will be on a different channel. so on your 2nd TV, you just switch channels to view either TV1 or TV2. useful if the normal TV you use is recording something and you would like to watch something else live. you can also use splitters/combiners to combine all the coax outputs of all your receivers (i have a 625 and a 722) so that you can view any of them on any tv just by changing the channel. very cool.


Running in Dual Mode, you can access both tuners from TV2 by changing channels on the TV but you can control only the tuner for TV2. Single Mode shows the same tuner on each channel. In Dual Mode, I can view tuner 1 on channel 75 and tuner 2 on channel 77. In Single Mode, I get the same tuner on 75 and 77.


----------



## Americano (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a VIP722 with OTA ATSC attached. 

I'd like to combine the ATSC signal back into the Home Distribution Signal so all TV's can receive the ATSC as well as TV2 signal. Does anybody have instructions / diagrams and parts that I'd need?


----------



## Americano (Jun 5, 2008)

TulsaOK said:


> Running in Dual Mode, you can access both tuners from TV2 by changing channels on the TV but you can control only the tuner for TV2. Single Mode shows the same tuner on each channel. In Dual Mode, I can view tuner 1 on channel 75 and tuner 2 on channel 77. In Single Mode, I get the same tuner on 75 and 77.


That is very cool! We access TV2 on channel 60 - How do you know what channel to tune to access TV1? Is it configurable somewhere?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Americano said:


> That is very cool! We access TV2 on channel 60 - How do you know what channel to tune to access TV1? Is it configurable somewhere?


Yes,
Menu - 6 - 1 - 5.


----------



## A2736 (Feb 11, 2006)

Relevant question for 722 receiver. 

Is it possible to connect composite output of VP722 to channel plus modulator and distribute downconverted HD channels to multiple standard definition TVs (cant get 119 satellite and I want to watch CNBC which is available in HD on 61.5)


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

A2736 said:


> Relevant question for 722 receiver.
> 
> Is it possible to connect composite output of VP722 to channel plus modulator and distribute downconverted HD channels to multiple standard definition TVs (cant get 119 satellite and I want to watch CNBC which is available in HD on 61.5)


If I understand what you're asking, that's what the Home Distribution output is for.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Right, the Home Distribution output (coax) is designed exactly for that purpose. Run RG6 coax to as many TVs as you want.


----------

